# 2 new Killer Beer Bottles.



## hemihampton (Sep 21, 2014)

Dug these 2 up today, Notice one sez Detroit & the other sez DelRay. Only 2 known to exist of the DelRay bottle in clear color. LEON.


----------



## LisaTammy (Sep 22, 2014)

Boy Leon, those look as new as the day they were found! So happy for you.  I'll get out and get some pics of those cans, had a  couple appointments today.Lisa


----------



## LisaTammy (Sep 22, 2014)

I meant the day they were made LOL.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 22, 2014)

They still need a cleaning by Tumbling, especially the clear one. Embossing kinda weak on the clear one though. LEON.


----------



## AlleganyDigger (Sep 22, 2014)

Any way you look at it, you had a great day digging.Very cool, "American Brewing" with eagle and shield from two different towns in two different colors.Congrats,Ron


----------



## bottlerocket (Sep 22, 2014)

Do those have the phoenix type tops Leon? Very nice bottles.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 22, 2014)

I think they are the baltimore loop blob tops.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 23, 2014)

Amazing finds.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 23, 2014)

Spirit Bear said:
			
		

> Amazing finds.



 The clear American Brewing from Delray would be the creme of the crop for any Michigan or Detroit beer bottle collector. Delray is same city as Detroit. It was called Delray before it was consumed by Detroit & changed to Detroit. This was over 100+ years ago. LEON.


----------



## UncleBruce (Oct 4, 2014)

These are just SWEEEEET!!!


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 4, 2014)

THANKS. LEON P.S. thanks for adding to your library Bruce.


----------

